# Kenpo Karate in my city



## Manny (Jun 30, 2009)

Today I locate a Kenpo Karate Dojo in my city and was glad cause the only kenpo Karate (IKKA afiliate) I knew was about 3 hours driving from my city!!!

Always eager about Martial Arts I would like to have an exposure to this MA that focus as long as I know in self defense.

Let's see how it's going.

Manny


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 30, 2009)

Tell us more about it.  Do you know who the teacher is, and what is his lineage?  Who was his teacher, etc?

thanks.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 30, 2009)

yah...."Kenpo" could mean a lot of things. LOL


----------



## Manny (Jun 30, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> Tell us more about it. Do you know who the teacher is, and what is his lineage? Who was his teacher, etc?
> 
> thanks.


 
Don't know, that's why tomorrow evening will go to see a class and ask some questions.

Manny


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 30, 2009)

Manny said:


> Don't know, that's why tomorrow evening will go to see a class and ask some questions.
> 
> Manny


 
Cool! Keep us posted! Have a great time!


----------



## Blindside (Jun 30, 2009)

Manny said:


> Today I locate a Kenpo Karate Dojo in my city and was glad cause the only kenpo Karate (IKKA afiliate) I knew was about 3 hours driving from my city!!!


 
I didn't realize that the IKKA was still a functional entity anymore.


----------



## Manny (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been seeing some videos of kenpo karate in youtube and I was amazed of the speed/focus and control of sensei Larry Tatum and Ed parker.

I've been practicing TKD for ... let me see... 1983-1990 and then I returned on may 2007 till now, for some time I've been thinking doing some crosstraining and I'm searching a good self defense oriented MA, in my city the options are: Japanese Karate, Aikido,Hapkido,Judo a lot of TKD dojangs,and this Kenpo Karate Fitness Center.

Kenpo seems very practical to me although I've never practiced it,so lets see how it's going, today I will go to check schedules,fee and everithing else.

Manny


----------



## Manny (Jul 2, 2009)

Good morning. Last night I went to the kenpo karate studio to see it and to know the owner/sensei. Well the sensei wasn't there and the instructor was a brown belt of around 18-19 years old. 

I have to tell you my impresion is not good, the dojo was very hot and with almost cero ventilation, my city is a very hot and humidity one with temperatures rangin the 38-40 celcius degrees and 70-75% of humidity so nice ventilation is need it, because of this the dojo smelled pretty nasty and .... jezzz when the young instructor aproached me I almost faint because of his smell, the dojo has two rooms, one is a mess the other one has the training mat.

I wanted to know the sensei to had a light chat with him and see his credentials, but he wasn't there and I didin't see any certififcate or promotion certificate and the only thing I got was the name of the sensei.

I stayed in the dojo to see the evolution of the class, and saw the adult class training is something I don't like it, the instructor pluged in his ipod to the soud sistem and then put house  and techno music to impart the class. Also the class was like a high school party where all the guys and gals were laughing,chatting,etc,etc.

The instructor was wearing a very sweeaty black gi (tha smelled like hell) one of the studenst was wearin shorts and slevless tshirt, other guy was wearing black pants and slevless tshirt, and one girls was wearing the black pants and a pink panther tshirt, cero uniformity.

Conclusions, I don't like what I saw about the dojo and the people training there, I know Kenpo karate is a good MA but I got despointed about this dojo. It's sad because is the only Kenpo dojo in town.

Manny


----------



## Blindside (Jul 2, 2009)

I recommend you go back and visit when the head instructor is there, and see if the class is run differently.  

As for the rest, uniforms and air conditioning don't make the art.  I know plenty of good schools that don't wear uniforms, personally I'll take quality training over nice uniforms any day.  The lack of hygiene is unfortunate and would be a major turn-off to me.  

What did you think of the training material itself, not the studio atmosphere?


----------



## Manny (Jul 2, 2009)

Blindside said:


> I recommend you go back and visit when the head instructor is there, and see if the class is run differently.
> 
> As for the rest, uniforms and air conditioning don't make the art. I know plenty of good schools that don't wear uniforms, personally I'll take quality training over nice uniforms any day. The lack of hygiene is unfortunate and would be a major turn-off to me.
> 
> What did you think of the training material itself, not the studio atmosphere?


 
I will go again and see if I can find the sensei. Whe I was teen I train in a warehouse, however the tatami was clean, the oddors were not unconfortable and the hyginie was good, ventilation was not an issue, even I trained sometimes in backyards and basaments, so as you said a small and not so nice place but with quality teaching  is worth.

I'm a square person and I don't like to see in a dojo people wearing anithing but a clean karate uniform of the same color, sorry that's the way I was taught.

Good ventilation and good hygine is mandatory, this karate studio hasn't a single fan and the concentration of the oddors is ..... high and disgusting.

I think Kenpo Karate is a good MA, this dojo does not repesent anything but bad hygiene and maybe lacking of order.

I will go again and have a second guess.

Manny


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 2, 2009)

In addition to poor hygiene and odor problems, I'd also be wary of an 18-19 year-old brown belt instructor, without the head instructor present.  

Some young folks are mature beyond their years.  Most are not.  I'd proceed with caution, but personally it sounds like there may be some problems here.  I wouldn't write it off just yet, but be prepared.


----------



## Rabu (Jul 2, 2009)

Remember that anyone can print certificates.

The best advice is to go with your feeling on the matter.  If personal hygeine and nice facilities are the things which struck you the strongest when you visited, then see about finding a school which fits your needs.

Talking the head instructor can offer you some insight and perhaps another viewpoint.

Right now, nobody running a comercial school is doing well anywhere I have seen.  Many are cinching the belts tighter and going without, moving locations and picking up the odd job to make ends meet.

What you may be seeing is simply a version of that.

Best of luck, 

Rob


----------



## Tames D (Jul 2, 2009)

Blindside said:


> I recommend you go back and visit when the head instructor is there, and see if the class is run differently.


 
I agree with this. It might be a whole nuther ballgame when the HI is running the show. How's that saying go? When the cats away the mice...


----------



## Manny (Jul 3, 2009)

Let's see if tonight sensei is in class, I really want to se some kenpo.

Manny


----------



## Manny (Jul 6, 2009)

I¡ve been seeing Kenpo vids in youtube.com and I'm amazed about this MA, Larry Tatum is awesome, tonight I will visit the Kenpo dojo again and see if the sensei is available cause need to chat with him.

I'm a black belt in TKD but want to learn someting new, kicking is not all and Kenpo seems to me a very nice metod of SD.

What can you tell me about Kenpo? How good has been for you?

Manny


----------



## Carol (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Manny!

Kenpo is an excellent art.  However, like all martial arts training, its not the art, its the instructor that areally matters.  I would also be concerned with a school that had students with poor hygeine and a very young instructor running the show.  Give it another try with the head instructor, but alos look for the best instructors in your city.  

Best of luck! :asian:


----------



## TigerCraneGuy (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello Manny,

Glad you decided to give Kenpo a try.

Thought I'd throw in some advice on what to look out for in a Kenpo class:

What is the quality of instruction? Is any Kenpo actually taught? (forms, drills, SD techniques, sparring) or is it the MA equivalent of an aerobics workout?

Do the students work their techniques realistically, employing speed, power, and control, and injecting enough impact into their blows for you to believe they can pull off defenses in the real-world?

Do they employ good body mechanics? Does the instructor stress this?

Do they actually hit each other (sensibly of course) or just do a lot of aesthetically-beautiful air kenpo?

Does the sparring incorporate any Kenpo principles or does it look like glorified kickboxing?

The clincher: How do the senior belts (green, brown, black) perform? Can you believe that one day, they could make skilled and capable instructors?

Hope this helps you discern the worth of the school, mate.



Best regards,

TCG


----------



## Manny (Jul 7, 2009)

TigerCraneGuy said:


> Hello Manny,
> 
> Glad you decided to give Kenpo a try.
> 
> ...


 
Well.... lastnight went to the Kempo Dojo and meet the sensei a nice guy around 30 years old, I had a light chat with him,leting him know I'm a black belt in TKD and wanted to try something new and refreshing but self defense oriented. The sensei told me he teaches Xtreme-Kenpo, this is a mixup of Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate with kick boxing and grapling.

Sensei said Kempo is a very good Self defense oriented MA but he teaches grapling cause one's never know and the fight can end upon the floor and kick boxing because it's nice to have it if need it.

I looked at the sound system and asked if he teaches with music (mmmmmm) he answered positively telling me music is a good motivant, and if one's come to class low in motivation music can rise it. This thing amuses me cause I'm not used to train with music.

The sensei was wearing black pants and a pinkish polo shirt. The chat was nice so I asked to stay and se his class.

The kempo students all use sport clothes and the class begin with Rolling Stones music.... well at least the sensei has good tastes, it was a light warm up,then low kicks using dumy's air shillds, then boxing punches to the focus mitt you knw, rights,cross,uppers and hooks, then kicks and pounches combos using the air shild.

Next some self defense using kempo and finished with crunches,pushups,etc.

The rank of the students were, one purple belt and.... mmmmm. don't know because they wore no belts, just jogging pants and tshirts, some wore short pants a tshirts.

I supose the sensei is a third dan black belt, his belt was hanging over a nail and had three red stripes, I saw no certification or diploma.

The sensei seems to have good moves, the students.... oh well I supose are beginners but the purple belt so their moves are some kind robotic.

Today I emailed the sensei to know who certified him and who certified his students.

That's all I know about this Kenpo Dojo, the guy seems to know, no black karategi uniforms just sport clothes,music for training....

Manny


----------



## TigerCraneGuy (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds... interesting. Is he in any way affiliated to Speakman's Kenpo 5.0?

Back on point:

How did the purple belt perform? Did she or he execute techniques well? Or were the moves robotic like the rest?

Another thing to look out for: When they practise self-defense technique applications on each other, is the atmosphere serious or is it a case of lacklustre attack vs equally uninspired execution of offensive-defence? 

This is vitally important as Kenpo is best drilled with a partner. It's how you learn to make the self-defense techniques come alive, eventually graduating to instinctive, extemporaneous action that actually works. 

Therefore, if you're serious about learning the 'fight' aspects of the art, and your training partners don't seem to give a hoot, it can be extremely frustrating, and worse, may lead to the buildup of bad, potentially fatal habits e.g. if your uke feeds you a slow, highly inaccurate punch, and you get used to blocking this, what happens when your'e out there on the street, and the same attack is launched for real?

Not a good thing.

Regardless of how they dress (though i'd prefer that there be at least some semblance of order e.g. although casual, everyone wears the school t-shirt and black gi pants with belt tied on), what is far more important, as Carol mentioned, is the quality of instruction, and the attitudes of the people training.

Hope you find what you're after.


TCG


----------



## Manny (Jul 9, 2009)

TigerCraneGuy said:


> Sounds... interesting. Is he in any way affiliated to Speakman's Kenpo 5.0?
> 
> Back on point:
> 
> ...


 
I don't think the sensei afiliated to Speakman.

The purple moves are better then the others but nothing special.

Oh my gosh, the apmosfhere inside de dojao is of good friends, somo chat,come laughs, the aplicaction of the techs is relax, but remeber the only girl wearing a blet is the purple one, the others wear no belts and for the moves they make it seems to me they are begginers.

I haven't recived the email of the sensei were he gives me some clue of his lineage, certification or asosciacion, etc.

Manny


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 9, 2009)

Our dojo plays music, too.  It was distracting at first, but now I don't even notice it.

About the robotic movements, were they working on new material?  I find that my movements are pretty robotic when I am working on new techniques (and mostly still thinking about the next move), but in time you learn how the thing flows and commit it to memory and it becomes more refined.  My orange techniques looks a lot better than my brown techniques because I've been doing them for three years.


----------



## TigerCraneGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Manny said:


> I don't think the sensei afiliated to Speakman.
> 
> The purple moves are better then the others but nothing special.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry if I sound too serious, Manny.

Must confess that I'm a bit of a headcase: love the art and train almost everyday (twice a week in class where we drill, do techs, and freestyle; just about every other day at home doing forms and techs, banging on the standup bag, stealing ideas from Silat, Kaju, and other vids etc.)

Nothing wrong with a friendly atmosphere; we're pretty informal like that ourselves. Instructors and senior belts are good guys, easy to approach and ask questions of. And on sparring / drill nights, we got hard rock blaring out the speakers.

However, when we drill techs or spar, we're serious as; we owe each other that much. And we'll stress effectiveness above all else ie. if something doesn't seem to work, we'll pick away at the kenpoists' execution until we know what's wrong, and then we'll make it work!

I guess you can only go with your gut in deciding whether the place is a good fit for you.

And when your instructor does provide the certs and lineage, you can always check back here or on Kenpotalk. Many high-level practitioners around (not me lol!) to help you.

I do sincerely hope you find a good Kenpo studio. It is an excellent art, and ultra-fascinating to work with.


Best regards,
TCG


----------



## Manny (Jul 9, 2009)

I got the email from the Kenpo sensei. He as student of sensei Hernan Carrasco 5th dan Black Belt, sensei Carrasco was the introductor of Kenpo in Mexico and was stuent of Ed Parker. Right now sensei Carrasco is student of Skip Hancock (Kenpo 2000) 8th dan Black Belt. This is supose to be the lineaje of the Kenpo sensei in my city.

About belt ranking and testing, the sensei wrote me the test and certification is upon the student, it's not a rigurous requirement, the test and certification is upon Kenpo 2000 (don't get it).

Sensei train with music and he's not ortodox so one can wear any sport or fitness clothes.

Manny


----------



## Kenpo17 (Sep 1, 2009)

Who is your instructor? Which, if any organizations is your school apart of?  and what degree does your instructor currently have and how long has he/she been teaching?


----------

